# Creepy Eyeball Jelly Shot Recipie



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't know if I have the patience either lol. But they do look really cool!


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey...my name is Mandy too!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG, I need a video how-to for that. I got lost at "rake."


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

kmb123 said:


> Hey...my name is Mandy too!


LOL cool


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

I got lost just a little after "rake"! lol!

Here's one that looks a slightly easier...

http://mellowlee.blogspot.com/2010/08/jello-shots.html


----------

